# Diamond Resorts - Very bad company - BEWARE what is coming!



## peaceandquiet (Dec 11, 2020)

My maintenace fee in three years went from $900 to $1472 so this means if you are an owner------ YOU ARE TRAPPED for endless maintenace fee increases. Whatever your bill is now... Imagine it to double in the next four years. I sent the CEO owner Michael Flaskey a nasty letter of what I plan to do the company. We will see where it goes. I will update this soon. Basically if enough of us owners can organize regionally we can get out of the deeds. Their plan is to trap us and if we do not pay--- ruin our credit and force us to run up credit cards paying the bills. Do people just eventually declare bankruptcy or refinance their personal home to prop up their elaborate hoax of a lifestyle they were promising???

Basically if you study what Battery Wharf employees in Boston did to their hotel by declaring a strike- it means if we owners do the same thing they will have to let us out of these bills! Battery Wharf lost millions of dollars and I was there as a random guest. It was only four people walking around making noise. I consider this a war with Diamond Resorts and plan to take a megaphone, loud speaker, and sirens and start declaring them white collar predators which they are.  These people sold a $250,000 timeshare to 88 year olds. Then when sued they only gave half the money back. They suck in innocent people in their 20s that do not understand Real Estate and contracts. If you type in all the complaints online it is the same thing over and over again- worthless point programs, increased fees, grandparents everywhere being fleeced.

Us customers should not have to sue them or use some shifty outfit charging $2200-3000 to give the deeds back. I was planning on keeping mine forever but they are too mismanaged. My plan is to get loud and anyone walking into a sales presentation will be WARNED with banners, and other stuff. Then I plan to go to Virginia Beach and put up big black letters on the sand  DIAMOND RESORTS hotel SCAM.

I also am considering crashing the golf tournament that the owners love to brag about all over their website by flying a big banner on the back of an airplane with the banner saying: DIAMOND RESORTS white collar Predators  This will embarrass their big PR stunt.  This company is ripping off famlies and everyone just takes it. Do not underestimate what four or five loud people can do. How much do you think a sales office brings in on a busy Saturday of tours?  I will be so loud anyone showing up for a tour will not sign. They will start losing at least $200,000 a weekend? Seems like it would be busiest between 9am-1pm?  If you want to add your thoughts let me know. I already ordered my bullhorn on Amazon it should be here in a few days.

IF ANYONE WANTS A FIXED Beachwoods week 30 2/2 or a week 34 lockout 2/2 your welcome to it. Know the fees will go up forever.
If you are upset also and want to be included in the owners strike... Starting in Las Vegas and going nationwide... Let me know!

Covid is making people unravel and here I am.


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 12, 2020)

FYI, all of the complaint sites were meant for topics like this.  In addition, there is an active Facebook page with many owners in a similar position.  Diamond Resorts has been accused of many dirty deeds, including overselling, lying, and taking advantage of the elderly.  However, most of the folks on this site are timeshare USERS.  They have found ways to make lemonade out of lemons.  In addition, they have bought on the resale market, so their overall cost is lower.

If you want another reason to dislike Mr. Flaskey, check out the video here: 



It is not the video or it's contents that are maddening.  It is the fact that you are allowed to comment on the video - but you cannot see any other comments.  Diamond can see whatever you say, but no one else can see your comments.  Diamond is gathering information, which no one else can see.  Censorship in it's highest form.  Totally self-serving.  Totally different from "Comments disabled."  Best going forward.


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 12, 2020)

THE PROBLEM IS THE TIMESHARE FEE INCREASES. The actual resorts are not terrible... It is just the massive billing frauds. I need to get on Facebook to start the protests. If people just take it that is how England ruled over the masses. When Braveheart types rise up is when this will stop. People will need to start getting visible. The best scenario for them is everyone living far away.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 12, 2020)

So long. Good bye. Have fun.


----------



## fcrawford (Dec 12, 2020)

peaceandquiet said:


> My maintenace fee in three years went from $900 to $1472 so this means if you are an owner------ YOU ARE TRAPPED for endless maintenace fee increases. Whatever your bill is now... Imagine it to double in the next four years. I sent the CEO owner Michael Flaskey a nasty letter of what I plan to do the company. We will see where it goes. I will update this soon. Basically if enough of us owners can organize regionally we can get out of the deeds. Their plan is to trap us and if we do not pay--- ruin our credit and force us to run up credit cards paying the bills. Do people just eventually declare bankruptcy or refinance their personal home to prop up their elaborate hoax of a lifestyle they were promising???
> 
> Basically if you study what Battery Wharf employees in Boston did to their hotel by declaring a strike- it means if we owners do the same thing they will have to let us out of these bills! Battery Wharf lost millions of dollars and I was there as a random guest. It was only four people walking around making noise. I consider this a war with Diamond Resorts and plan to take a megaphone, loud speaker, and sirens and start declaring them white collar predators which they are.  These people sold a $250,000 timeshare to 88 year olds. Then when sued they only gave half the money back. They suck in innocent people in their 20s that do not understand Real Estate and contracts. If you type in all the complaints online it is the same thing over and over again- worthless point programs, increased fees, grandparents everywhere being fleeced.
> 
> ...


This is crazy what Diamond Resort is doing. I'm glad someone is will to take up the fight. Together we can stop the madness.


----------



## dmbrand (Dec 12, 2020)

Have you been back to your resort since the renovation? It is getting wonderful recent reviews, and looks very desirable from the pictures. You should have no problem giving this away, if you are serious about relinquishing a fixed prime summer week. I have no doubt, someone will want this.  A quick look at Travelocity has a reservation with those dates of $4000 plus for the week. You probably can rent it for more than your maintenance fees. 

This doesn’t address your anger toward the Diamond resort system for their business model, but at least the increase appears to have improved the property.


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 12, 2020)

dmbrand said:


> Have you been back to your resort since the renovation? It is getting wonderful recent reviews, and looks very desirable from the pictures. You should have no problem giving this away, if you are serious about relinquishing a fixed prime summer week. I have no doubt, someone will want this.  A quick look at Travelocity has a reservation with those dates of $4000 plus for the week. You probably can rent it for more than your maintenance fees.
> 
> This doesn’t address your anger toward the Diamond resort system for their business model, but at least the increase appears to have improved the property.


Ok you are still in the honeymoon phase of being a Diamond owner. I use to be there. A few dopamine rushes of good breaks so you get really defensive. Remember this post in about three years when your Diamond membership starts to deterioate before your eyes. They do it slowly and painfully like a boa constrictor. In the beginnig it will feel like a hug.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2020)

You think this just happened in the last few years? You should have been around when DRI bought Sunterra out of bankruptcy!

Before you go off half cocked, keep in mind most on this site have extensive ownership histories and have long ago learned how to milk the most out of their ownerships, including DRI. The primary purpose of this site is how to get the most value of your ownership, to understand how it works, what the latest changes are and how they affect us.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 12, 2020)

dougp26364 said:


> You think this just happened in the last few years? You should have been around when DRI bought Sunterra out of bankruptcy!
> 
> Before you go off half cocked, keep in mind most on this site have extensive ownership histories and have long ago learned how to milk the most out of their ownerships, including DRI. The primary purpose of this site is how to get the most value of your ownership, to understand how it works, what the latest changes are and how they affect us.


Agreed.  I am very disappointed with many aspects of Diamond Resorts, not the least of which is how they can change point values for reservations for non-Diamond owned properties at their whim and how the maintenance fees seem outrageously high compared to other high end timeshares.  However, I have been able to use some of their perks to my advantage.  I often get to stay in a room size or type upgrade for $70, which is nice when they have 2 bedroom units available.  This often works for me for summer Lake Tahoe weeks and sometimes for Hawaii weeks.  It helps make the weeks less cost prohibitive.  
The sales people are horrible and tell lies, and when Diamond takes over a company, the maintenance fees always go WAY up.  The magnitude of the new fee increases often do not correspond to the quality increase.  Diamond is definitely a parasitic company that preys on the fears of current owners to get them to "upgrade" their ownerships in order to not "lose" their rights.  They use scare tactics, and it's awful.  
Owners have to do a lot of research to get decent use of what they owned before Diamond took over.  But some of us have figured out how to make the system work.  That's part of the beauty of TUG - we share how to use the system in ways that benefits owners.


----------



## peaceandquiet (Dec 13, 2020)

What I want to learn is how to walk away from these for free and have it not hit my credit. If you know how to do that let me know. 


Iggyearl said:


> FYI, all of the complaint sites were meant for topics like this.  In addition, there is an active Facebook page with many owners in a similar position.  Diamond Resorts has been accused of many dirty deeds, including overselling, lying, and taking advantage of the elderly.  However, most of the folks on this site are timeshare USERS.  They have found ways to make lemonade out of lemons.  In addition, they have bought on the resale market, so their overall cost is lower.
> 
> If you want another reason to dislike Mr. Flaskey, check out the video here:
> 
> ...


THE WHOLE POINT is we should not be dealing with a lemon if we paid for Milk and Honey! That is the EXACT POINT. They need to stop this insanity. People are having stress brought into their households.


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 13, 2020)

peaceandquiet said:


> What I want to learn is how to walk away from these for free and have it not hit my credit.


 When you find out, please come back and share.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2020)

peaceandquiet said:


> What I want to learn is how to walk away from these for free and have it not hit my credit. If you know how to do that let me know.





Iggyearl said:


> When you find out, please come back and share.


Doesn't Diamond have a deedback program? There is a sleazy fee. But it won't hit your credit and is better than paying A LOT more money to some scam timeshare exit outfit that will try to go through the same deed back program on your behalf. Of course, your DRI ownership must be paid in full.








						Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
					

Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Of course, your DRI ownership must be paid in full.


I believe the OP offered 2 Beachwood weeks "for free" in his original post.  That says to me that he is "trapped" in a transaction that he would like to reverse.  A plight shared by many others.  My personal opinion is that if it weren't for credit scores - the timeshare industry would experience huge defaults.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> I believe the OP offered 2 Beachwood weeks "for free" in his original post.  That says to me that he is "trapped" in a transaction that he would like to reverse.  A plight shared by many others.  My personal opinion is that if it weren't for credit scores - the timeshare industry would experience huge defaults.


There is still no evidence that the OP attempted to give away the weeks in the TUG Free Timeshare Giveaways forum. I can't find any such posts when looking at their profile.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't Diamond have a deedback program? There is a sleazy fee. But it won't hit your credit and is better than paying A LOT more money to some scam timeshare exit outfit that will try to go through the same deed back program on your behalf. Of course, your DRI ownership must be paid in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deedback program is not open to anyone who bought resale.  It is also $1000 per deed or contract except those in Arizonia.  They also stop accepting sometime in October so at this point it would cost $1000 plus 2021 MF's if and only if you bought direct.  They also will not approve you if you ever hired an exit company who at some point contacted Diamond on your behalf.  Even if you meet all the criteria, they can also just send you a "we will not accept you into the transitions program at this time" without any further details as to why.


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 13, 2020)

He did not.  He offered them in his first post.  Maybe facetiously - but he offered them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> He did not.  He offered them in his first post.  Maybe facetiously - but he offered them.


Perhaps, but offering them in the first post here isn't going to get a lot of eyes on it because people aren't looking for free timeshares here. So again, he hasn't really offered them for free. Offering them for free would mean writing up an ad and listing them in appropriate places to get eyes on them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 13, 2020)

peaceandquiet said:


> What I want to learn is how to walk away from these for free and have it not hit my credit. If you know how to do that let me know.
> 
> THE WHOLE POINT is we should not be dealing with a lemon if we paid for Milk and Honey! That is the EXACT POINT. They need to stop this insanity. People are having stress brought into their households.



Giving your ownership away for free probably isn’t going to happen. You would need to find someone who wanted the ownership and was willing to pay any/all transfer fees. That’s not usually as easy as some like to believe. I’ve been trying to get rid of a Spinnaker week for a few years now and have been willing to pay all fees associated with the transfer. I’ve had no takers.

To give an ownership away for free, it needs to have some value and someone has to want it.

I finally got tired of DRI’s antics and fees and gave up. I paid their fees and deeded the weeks back to DRI. At the time I believe it cost us $2,000 for both deeds. IMO it was acceptable because our yearly MF’s had grown much higher than the deed back fee. It was reasonably quick, it was reasonably easy and best of all, it was final since DRI did all the paperwork. No worries something wasn’t filled out or filed properly. Of course I have retained the paperwork of the transfer, just in case. 

DRI isn’t a horrible company. Yes their fees are high but, their points system is one of the most flexible and they have some really nice destinations. Getting into Maui was extremely easy for us. Marriot has better quality for a similar fee but, getting what I want, when I want it on Maui can be problematic with Marriott.

If your really unhappy, do the deed back and take your losses (assuming your deeds are paid off). Otherwise stick around and learn how to make the most out of your ownership. DRI does have some great resorts in desirable destinations. I do miss the ease with which we could get a nice unit in a good location for Sedona, AZ. Neither Marriott nor Hilton offer anything in Sedona, so I’m back to trade in, take what I can get and hope for the best.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 13, 2020)

So I went back a re-read the entire original post.

DON’T challenge DRI on their home turf. They have a strong history of taking legal action, which will cost you thousands to defend, even if you’re right.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't Diamond have a deedback program? There is a sleazy fee. But it won't hit your credit and is better than paying A LOT more money to some scam timeshare exit outfit that will try to go through the same deed back program on your behalf. Of course, your DRI ownership must be paid in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deedback program is complicated.  I wanted to return a few deeds that are in "The Club", so should be returnable.  But since I have more than one ownership, it is super complicated and unfortunately, I haven't personally been able to speak to anyone who can help me at Diamond.  UGH.

 To the OP:  You should be able to give away your Beachwoods 2 bedroom week 30 for free - that is actually a great week to own.  I even considered purchasing it to use it to rent out - but I'm getting tired of owning weeks to rent.  Takes patience and sometimes losses.  But you should be able to rent it for about 1 1/2 times the maintenance fees.  If that doesn't interest you, there are people on TUG who will likely take it off your hands.  Post in the Buying/Selling forum under "Freebies".  There is a direct link on the home page of TUG.  You can ask for the buyer to pay all closing costs.  Best of luck.


----------



## winger (Dec 14, 2020)

dougp26364 said:


> Giving your ownership away for free probably isn’t going to happen. You would need to find someone who wanted the ownership and was willing to pay any/all transfer fees. That’s not usually as easy as some like to believe. I’ve been trying to get rid of a Spinnaker week for a few years now and have been willing to pay all fees associated with the transfer. I’ve had no takers.
> 
> To give an ownership away for free, it needs to have some value and someone has to want it.
> 
> ...


Doug - I always enjoy your voice of reason back in the DRI days and here with MVC and I am sure others appreciate your candid thoughts.  Your input on this topic is no different.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 16, 2020)

peaceandquiet said:


> THE PROBLEM IS THE TIMESHARE FEE INCREASES. The actual resorts are not terrible... It is just the massive billing frauds. I need to get on Facebook to start the protests. If people just take it that is how England ruled over the masses. When Braveheart types rise up is when this will stop. People will need to start getting visible. The best scenario for them is everyone living far away.


In the hope that my daughter would like Diamond and be willing to inherit some of it. I arranged fro her to stay at Riviera Beach Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA.  She reported back that it was a "dump". Diamond has promised for years to fix it up to "Diamond Standards" but seems incapable of keeping any of its promises.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 16, 2020)

I am so happy I rescinded on Sunterra in 1997 and found TUG.  I would have owned a Diamond otherwise.  No Thanks.  

Can't believe over 23 years have gone by either.  

Don't want Westgate either for that matter.  Might have considered a Marriott, but never pulled the trigger.  

I have never bought into any point system except Tradewinds (which is my favorite to relax).  Almost everything else I owned got sucked up via some acquisition and became part of a point system.  I did an occasion augment that ownership deliberately.  I now own Wyndham VIPP, Hilton Elite and Holiday Inn (no level).  Funny I never set out to own any of them, it just happened that way.


----------



## winger (Dec 17, 2020)

karibkeith said:


> In the hope that my daughter would like Diamond and be willing to inherit some of it. I arranged fro her to stay at Riviera Beach Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA.  She reported back that it was a "dump". Diamond has promised for years to fix it up to "Diamond Standards" but seems incapable of keeping any of its promises.


Oh, it was worse before DRI took over. I stayed there about 18 years ago in an II exchange with some friends. However, it was not a dump then and it's not one now, either, IMO. It's just a plain beach front condo complex, nothing fancy. But again, I would not call it a dump - because I have stayed in dumps before


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 1, 2021)

karibkeith said:


> In the hope that my daughter would like Diamond and be willing to inherit some of it. I arranged fro her to stay at Riviera Beach Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA.  She reported back that it was a "dump". Diamond has promised for years to fix it up to "Diamond Standards" but seems incapable of keeping any of its promises.



I have been with DR before they were DR. DR bought Sunterra and became a timeshare developer. They started out very ambitiously trying to fix up resorts. They increased fees significantly those first few years and then steadied. As they bought out more and more systems with resorts in need of great repair. For example, The Cancun in Las Vegas was a nice purchase, but lots of maintenance was needed. It’s been slow but steady. Some resorts like my favorite in Palm Springs, the Marquis Villas, which was part of my original timeshare, Epic Resorts, have never reached the level of maintenance that would make the resort desirable. As a result owners like myself have become frustrated because there seems to be a disconnect between the maintenance fees paid and the quality of the resort. I have been to several of the DR resorts over the years, I would say that throughout their US resorts, there are about 10 resorts that are of great quality but NONE are of the four or five star quality. For example, I love KBC & The Point. These are very nice properties, but they are a few steps below the Marriott’s and Hilton’s in overall quality and atmosphere, but in step with their competitors’ maintenance fees. What you do get with DR is great locations of resorts. I love the locale of Los Abrigados walking distance to Sedona’s downtown and the Sedona Summit’s great red rock views. The Orlando locations are all conveniently located to all the attractions, the Palm Springs’ location of the Marquis Villas is within 2 minutes walking distance of its downtown. Santa affect Villas, Lake Tahoe Resort, the Scottsdale resort’s and many others are in great locales. It’s just for the maintenance fee price the quality of accommodations needs to stepped up. I live about 5-10 minutes from the Riviera Beach Resort. It’s certainly not a dump, but it still needs more facelifting. The location is okay, but if I compare it to the Marriott Newport Coast that’s a little further up the coast, one would say Riviera is a dump. Just my two cents.

I must add, that Cabo Azul is undoubtedly the nicest or the DR in the Americas, but Mexico does it up and when you stay at the Grand Luxxe in Mexico, even Cabo Azul starts to look like a 2 star resort.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 26, 2021)

peaceandquiet said:


> My maintenace fee in three years went from $900 to $1472
> 
> IF ANYONE WANTS A FIXED Beachwoods week 30 2/2 or a week 34 lockout 2/2 your welcome to it. Know the fees will go up forever.
> If you are upset also and want to be included in the owners strike... Starting in Las Vegas and going nationwide... Let me know!
> ...



So you have TWO 2BR RED weeks, one excellent Wk30 Summer and one very good Wk34 late summer week with MFs of $1472 total?  Sounds good to me. I'd take them from you but I'm one of those that have been working the systems for years and that is too expensive for me but a very good deal.  Beachwoods used to be a Barrier Island Station resort if I remember and I'm sure it needed improvements when DRI took it over from Gold Key?  I went there twice last summer and live only a couple hours away.  It was great, five night stay Sun-Thur using points of half of a week.  Too bad it's not one of DRI's properties that discount at 60 and 30 days ahead.    I'm not sure how you would organize, I've fought them before and lost, they are too big with too many experienced lawyers to go it alone.  Good luck.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2021)

DRILess,  what are your feeling on the DRI new DEX Exchange problem?. Is it easy to use. My brother have 18,000 Club Points and liked to exchange with II. What is your gut feeling on this new exchange program?


----------



## DRIless (Jan 26, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> DRILess,  what are your feeling on the DRI new DEX Exchange problem?. Is it easy to use. My brother have 18,000 Club Points and liked to exchange with II. What is your gut feeling on this new exchange program?


  My personal feelings are that DEX sucks.  Way over priced in point values.  Way too complicated with Tiers.  It's DRI trying to keep everyone "in house."  I've paid for continued Interval International membership and it appears that I can still use my DRI points as before.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 26, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> I must add, that Cabo Azul is undoubtedly the nicest or the DR in the Americas, but Mexico does it up and when you stay at the Grand Luxxe in Mexico, even Cabo Azul starts to look like a 2 star resort.


When you stay at Grand Luxxe, many resorts look like a 2-star resort


----------



## winger (Jan 27, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> When you stay at Grand Luxxe, many resorts look like a 2-star resort


Oh well, DW refuses to go to Mexico, guess we will never experience Grand Luxxe


----------



## pierrepierre (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes. the Resorts Diamond have, are all in pretty good shape.  They usually go in, purchase a used, not so successful resort and start the upgrades.  The above is true, they usually pick "locations" that are in "desirable locations".  That being said, property taxes, payroll and payroll taxes, along with upgrade costs......I understand the costs, but at one point, I believe Diamond was too aggressive in acquiring new properties, therefore constant increases in maintenance fees.  It was then I also started to look at "where" the properties were being purchased, and in some areas I think they over-saturated areas, and should have considered a new location.  We were always going back to the same location and did enjoy it, but after about 20years, wanting to experience something different and off the main tracks we found Diamond did not deliver for us. With the virus here now and not being as mobile, driving from upper/lower Michigan.....we decided to go thru transitions / Platinum level......and glad we did.  Since June when this was final, they now have a higher level.....with less benefits, or the benefits Platinum had earlier.  Cannot figure it out......


----------



## applepie (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought a 3 bedroom lockoff at Beachwoods.  My MF's went from $1200 to over $1400 over the last 2 years.  I was told by the sales guy that Diamond has been subsidizing the MF's and that the costs are set to go up to over $2,000 -- probably closer to $2,400 by the end of 10 years.  There are people out there interested in your resort and the units.  It is a nice place to vacation.  I couldn't rent a place as cheap as my MF's, and it allows me to visit local family and take friends and family with me.  

Offering it on the resale market might be your best option -- especially if you keep the cost low -- like $500 or so.  If you are really that dissatisfied, offer it for free and offer to pay the transition costs and escrow fees to get it off of your plate.   I think those fees are about $1,000 or less -- similar to transitions.


----------



## winger (Mar 20, 2021)

applepie said:


> I bought a 3 bedroom lockoff at Beachwoods.  My MF's went from $1200 to over $1400 over the last 2 years.  I was told by the sales guy that Diamond has been subsidizing the MF's and that the costs are set to go up to over $2,000 -- probably closer to $2,400 by the end of 10 years.  ....


I doubt Diamond is subsidizing the MF's. Now, if they own certain amount of units, they do pay the MF's for those, but I did not consist that "subsidizing" the MF's


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

peaceandquiet said:


> My maintenace fee in three years went from $900 to $1472 so this means if you are an owner------ YOU ARE TRAPPED for endless maintenace fee increases. Whatever your bill is now... Imagine it to double in the next four years. I sent the CEO owner Michael Flaskey a nasty letter of what I plan to do the company. We will see where it goes. I will update this soon. Basically if enough of us owners can organize regionally we can get out of the deeds. Their plan is to trap us and if we do not pay--- ruin our credit and force us to run up credit cards paying the bills. Do people just eventually declare bankruptcy or refinance their personal home to prop up their elaborate hoax of a lifestyle they were promising???
> 
> Basically if you study what Battery Wharf employees in Boston did to their hotel by declaring a strike- it means if we owners do the same thing they will have to let us out of these bills! Battery Wharf lost millions of dollars and I was there as a random guest. It was only four people walking around making noise. I consider this a war with Diamond Resorts and plan to take a megaphone, loud speaker, and sirens and start declaring them white collar predators which they are.  These people sold a $250,000 timeshare to 88 year olds. Then when sued they only gave half the money back. They suck in innocent people in their 20s that do not understand Real Estate and contracts. If you type in all the complaints online it is the same thing over and over again- worthless point programs, increased fees, grandparents everywhere being fleeced.
> 
> ...



If you maint fees jumped 50% in 3 year you must be a legacy week owner versus a point owner.

As for sending a nastygram to the CEO with what you plan to do to the company......I find that quite comical.

To note: utilizing a megaphone, loud speaker, or siren would probably violate the law in most places (noise ordiances). Also, you would not be allowed to protest on a Diamond property and I doubt anyone would listen to you standing by the road. Most of what you state you plan to do will most likely land you in jail (crashing golf tournaments and such) but it's your life to live.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

fcrawford said:


> This is crazy what Diamond Resort is doing. I'm glad someone is will to take up the fight. Together we can stop the madness.



Are you sharpening your battle axe like P&Q?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't Diamond have a deedback program? There is a sleazy fee. But it won't hit your credit and is better than paying A LOT more money to some scam timeshare exit outfit that will try to go through the same deed back program on your behalf. Of course, your DRI ownership must be paid in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Transitions. To note though, the property to be transitioned must have been developer purchased. If it is a resale it is not eligible for Transitions.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> DRILess,  what are your feeling on the DRI new DEX Exchange problem?. Is it easy to use. My brother have 18,000 Club Points and liked to exchange with II. What is your gut feeling on this new exchange program?



The point cost for resorts when it first came out were ridiculous and I vowed I'd never use it. Now, they seem to readjusting the point cost at some locations so MAYBE it will become useful.....if it isn't shut down during the merger.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

DRIless said:


> My personal feelings are that DEX sucks.  Way over priced in point values.  Way too complicated with Tiers.  It's DRI trying to keep everyone "in house."  I've paid for continued Interval International membership and it appears that I can still use my DRI points as before.



You only have to worry about the tiers if you are trying to save points into DEX. If you just look for a unit and book it, you don't need to worry about the tiers.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

pierrepierre said:


> Yes. the Resorts Diamond have, are all in pretty good shape.  They usually go in, purchase a used, not so successful resort and start the upgrades.  The above is true, they usually pick "locations" that are in "desirable locations".  That being said, property taxes, payroll and payroll taxes, along with upgrade costs......I understand the costs, but at one point, I believe Diamond was too aggressive in acquiring new properties, therefore constant increases in maintenance fees.  It was then I also started to look at "where" the properties were being purchased, and in some areas I think they over-saturated areas, and should have considered a new location.  We were always going back to the same location and did enjoy it, but after about 20years, wanting to experience something different and off the main tracks we found Diamond did not deliver for us. With the virus here now and not being as mobile, driving from upper/lower Michigan.....we decided to go thru transitions / Platinum level......and glad we did.  Since June when this was final, they now have a higher level.....with less benefits, or the benefits Platinum had earlier.  Cannot figure it out......



Maint fee increases over the last 4 years has not bee bad. 0.81%, 0.84%, 2.4% and 2.9%. Where maint fee increases have been dramatic have been for legacy week owners who have not converted to points.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Apr 9, 2021)

DRIless said:


> So you have TWO 2BR RED weeks, one excellent Wk30 Summer and one very good Wk34 late summer week with MFs of $1472 total? Sounds good to me. I'd take them from you but I'm one of those that have been working the systems for years and that is too expensive for me but a very good deal. Beachwoods used to be a Barrier Island Station resort if I remember and I'm sure it needed improvements when DRI took it over from Gold Key? I went there twice last summer and live only a couple hours away. It was great, five night stay Sun-Thur using points of half of a week. Too bad it's not one of DRI's properties that discount at 60 and 30 days ahead. I'm not sure how you would organize, I've fought them before and lost, they are too big with too many experienced lawyers to go it alone. Good luck.









It was actually Gold Key that did all of the renovations. There was a large special assessment ($1800-2400, but can’t remember) and GK dumped another $20million into the common areas. The first year GK owned the property it went to $710. The next year with Diamond it was $770 and has only gone up from there. The current budget is set at $7.8m, with $6.1m coming from maintenance fees. Over $1m of that is for “administration” (management fee) and “indirect corporate cost” (another management fee to line the pockets of DRI.) They’ve also added a snack bar at the pool that isn’t self sustaining so that’s another $100k. It’s all just gotten out of hand.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 9, 2021)

peaceandquiet said:


> My maintenace fee in three years went from $900 to $1472 so this means if you are an owner------ YOU ARE TRAPPED for endless maintenace fee increases. Whatever your bill is now... Imagine it to double in the next four years. I sent the CEO owner Michael Flaskey a nasty letter of what I plan to do the company. We will see where it goes. I will update this soon. Basically if enough of us owners can organize regionally we can get out of the deeds. Their plan is to trap us and if we do not pay--- ruin our credit and force us to run up credit cards paying the bills. Do people just eventually declare bankruptcy or refinance their personal home to prop up their elaborate hoax of a lifestyle they were promising???
> 
> Basically if you study what Battery Wharf employees in Boston did to their hotel by declaring a strike- it means if we owners do the same thing they will have to let us out of these bills! Battery Wharf lost millions of dollars and I was there as a random guest. It was only four people walking around making noise. I consider this a war with Diamond Resorts and plan to take a megaphone, loud speaker, and sirens and start declaring them white collar predators which they are.  These people sold a $250,000 timeshare to 88 year olds. Then when sued they only gave half the money back. They suck in innocent people in their 20s that do not understand Real Estate and contracts. If you type in all the complaints online it is the same thing over and over again- worthless point programs, increased fees, grandparents everywhere being fleeced.
> 
> ...


I loved my 3 BR LO at Mystic Dunes until Diamond acquired it.  Yes they do nice renovations and build a nice resort, but the culture is toxic.  They never failed to ruin a great stay.  We sold.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 9, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> I loved my 3 BR LO at Mystic Dunes until Diamond acquired it.  Yes they do nice renovations and build a nice resort, but the culture is toxic.  They never failed to ruin a great stay.  We sold.



Do you mean the sales culture? I've never had any issues with the resort staff at MD, only sales staff.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 9, 2021)

peaceandquiet said:


> We will see where it goes. I will update this soon.



Your last post was 13 Dec 2020. Will that update be coming soon?


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 9, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Do you mean the sales culture? I've never had any issues with the resort staff at MD, only sales staff.


Yes.  They were on an entirely different level of rude and insulting.  Although the front desk is also pretty bad.  I stayed at a location on a business trip, purchased on priceline and they tried to add in all these extra fees that were part of the purchase.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 9, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Yes.  They were on an entirely different level of rude and insulting.  Although the front desk is also pretty bad.  I stayed at a location on a business trip, purchased on priceline and they tried to add in all these extra fees that were part of the purchase.



I have only stayed on my Diamond points so I've never had to deal with resort fees. Yes, MD is known for having a "rough" sales center. Once someone learns to play the game it can be kind of fun though.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 9, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I have only stayed on my Diamond points so I've never had to deal with resort fees. Yes, MD is known for having a "rough" sales center. Once someone learns to play the game it can be kind of fun though.


I hear you, but not my idea of a vacation.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 10, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> I hear you, but not my idea of a vacation.



I actually do a lot of my updates with Diamond after I have already checked out. Since I still work and live close to many Diamond resorts, I do a lot of 2 night weekends and as part of accepting an update, I request a late check out on Sun (1200) and then go to the update (usually 1300). So quite often, I'm not using a minute of vacation time and walk out with at least $200. Even if I do one during a vacation, I'm usually out in 45-60 min and have had a good time chatting with the sales person because they second they look at my folder, they know it's a lost cause selling me something. A few try to give me a hard time or BS me with some supposed new benefit but I can shut that down right quick. I do enough updates in a normal (non-Covid) year that Diamond covers about 25% of my annual $9k+ maint fees.


----------

